# TORRES EMPIRE 2014 LA CONVENTION CENTER



## People's Choice

Ladies and gentlemen boys and girl....WHAT'S UP WITH IT!!!!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IS COMING BACK AND WE WANT YOU TO BE A PART OF IT. JUST LET US KNOW WHO YOU WANT TO PERFORM AT THE SHOW AND WHO CAN MAKE THE BADDEST FLYER FOR US WE GOT A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA, SO START ON IT NOW AND ON JANUARY 1ST WE WLL ANNOUNCE THE WINNER. CONTACT ME TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT ANYTIME YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT AT 214-356-0352 CAUSE I GOT YOU....HOLLA AT CHA BOY!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

:wave:


----------



## colorbarmateo

Who's this guy that keeps posting all this bullshit?


----------



## johnnie65

Mods need to handle this person!


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

*​TTT FOR THE TORRES L.A. SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

you need to change up the performance its always rappers that shit is played out bring out some mexican groups and i dont mean that bull shit chicano rappers , el komando , larry hernandez , gerardo ortiz , los cuates de sinoloa they are more groups out there these are just a few :machinegun: if you think about it the crowd is 95 % mexicans ? just an idea !


----------



## BIG LOUU

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> you need to change up the performance its always rappers that shit is played out bring out some mexican groups and i dont mean that bull shit chicano rappers , el komando , larry hernandez , gerardo ortiz , los cuates de sinoloa they are more groups out there these are just a few :machinegun: if you think about it the crowd is 95 % mexicans ? just an idea !


RAMON AYALA THAT CAN SELL OUT OR WHAT YOU SAID:thumbsup:


----------



## brothajuan

Since You Taking Suggestions, Bring Her Out


----------



## People's Choice

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> you need to change up the performance its always rappers that shit is played out bring out some mexican groups and i dont mean that bull shit chicano rappers , el komando , larry hernandez , gerardo ortiz , los cuates de sinoloa they are more groups out there these are just a few :machinegun: if you think about it the crowd is 95 % mexicans ? just an idea !


Thanks for the suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> RAMON AYALA THAT CAN SELL OUT OR WHAT YOU SAID:thumbsup:


Hmmmm........:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

*WAR* would be badass go's with lowrider rides n car shows :dunno: thats my suggestion !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Hmmmm........:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: that will bring a lot of walk in spectators:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

lowdude13 said:


> *WAR* would be badass go's with lowrider rides n car shows :dunno: thats my suggestion !!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

lowdude13 said:


> *WAR* would be badass go's with lowrider rides n car shows :dunno: thats my suggestion !!!!:thumbsup:


Only 1 original member...


----------



## lowdude13

djmikethecholodj said:


> Only 1 original member...


yea but they still have the war beat


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Confunkshun, Cameo, Barkays...keep it Old School.


----------



## lowdude13

djmikethecholodj said:


> Confunkshun, Cameo, Barkays...keep it Old School.


x2


----------



## chef

Zapp would go good with the vibe


----------



## blue jay

Debbie debb. Zapp... ice cube..ramon ayala..all you need..... ETHER WAY TRADITION SO*CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...CANT WAIT...


----------



## People's Choice

EVERYBODY IS GIVING ME SOME GOOD IDEAS AND WE REALLY APPRECIATE THAT REMEMBER WE ALSO WANNA SEE FLYERS SO POST THEM UP:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaish63

Shit bring out Eliseo Robles while you are at it. And for those who don't know who he is , he's the voice on the majority of Ramon Ayalas greatest hits.Class is over!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_I agree! Old School Groups! Slave, Brick, Barkays, Lakeside, Con Funk Shun etc..... :thumbsup:_


----------



## AINT SCARED

How about June Bug Slim and Lionel Richie.........:dunno:


----------



## LoOpY

*SOUNDS GOOD ALREADY!! CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: SBTTMFT FOR TORRES EMPIRE SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB

Babara Mason she still gets down


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Nice, giving choices back to the people. Well done!


----------



## People's Choice

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> Nice, giving choices back to the people. Well done!


That's what it's all about the PEOPLE:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

LOSCALLES CAR CLUB said:


> Babara Mason she still gets down


X2..Shes Performing Dec,7th and it Sold Out Real Quick.Yeah Barbara Mason....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

cant wait for this show :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Is there a date already for next year???


----------



## Danee08

impalaish63 said:


> Shit bring out Eliseo Robles while you are at it. And for those who don't know who he is , he's the voice on the majority of Ramon Ayalas greatest hits.Class is over!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Is there a date already for next year???


JULY 13th 2014:run:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BIG LOUU said:


> JULY 13th 2014:run:


TIGHT!!!!


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

should get ramon ayala :rimshot:


----------



## japos 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _I agree! Old School Groups! Slave, Brick, Barkays, Lakeside, Con Funk Shun etc..... :thumbsup:_




Midnight Star...keep it OLD SCHOOL!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> JULY 13th 2014:run:


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> cool:thumbsup:


:wave:WHAT UP WOODY


----------



## Gabacho_LBC

Brenton Wood


----------



## Tony64ways

:h5: CHEVROLET CAR CLUB CAN'T WAIT:h5:


----------



## LoOpY

20''sesamestreet said:


> should get ramon ayala :rimshot:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

Tony64ways said:


> :h5: CHEVROLET CAR CLUB CAN'T WAIT:h5:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ethan61

I recall the last LA Super Show where the West Side Connection show up and there was 70,000.00 people the house!!!!!!

Bullshits / One hit wonder dont sell tickets!!! They just bring in gangerster that have nothing better to do, I leave as soon as i here MC Magic or I start to chant.... DJ DJ DJ DJ

Another idea, you can have DJ Rectangle move the crowd inbetween acts, to keep the party going and please make sure you have a sound man that knows what he is doing load music doesn't make it better!!!!!


----------



## el chevvy

20''sesamestreet said:


> should get ramon ayala :rimshot:


 x57


----------



## del toro

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> you need to change up the performance its always rappers that shit is played out bring out some mexican groups and i dont mean that bull shit chicano rappers , el komando , larry hernandez , gerardo ortiz , los cuates de sinoloa they are more groups out there these are just a few :machinegun: if you think about it the crowd is 95 % mexicans ? just an idea !


TORRES EMPIRE IS A BAD ASS SHOW ALREADY N WITH SOME CORRIDOS LIVE ON STAGE NOW THAT WOULD PUT IT OVER THE EDGE A LOWRIDER SHOW PEOPLE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT FOR A LONG TIME!!! GOOD ASS SUGGESTION .......... CAPRICHOSO 86


----------



## del toro

LoOpY said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


HELL FUCKEN YEAH!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

We be ready


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## BIG LOUU

BIG LOUU said:


> RAMON AYALA THAT CAN SELL OUT OR WHAT YOU SAID:thumbsup:


:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

RAMON AYALA YOU CAN DO IT TIM OR SAM :thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## bmack

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> you need to change up the performance its always rappers that shit is played out bring out some mexican groups and i dont mean that bull shit chicano rappers , el komando , larry hernandez , gerardo ortiz , los cuates de sinoloa they are more groups out there these are just a few :machinegun: if you think about it the crowd is 95 % mexicans ? just an idea !


Good idea paisa!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

So no rap music


----------



## blue jay

Cube...mack 10 only.unless you can get westside connection back together for this..


----------



## chopp64

I say suga free , mac 10 dj quick or some other west coast shit .........


----------



## djmikethecholodj

People's Choice said:


> So no rap music



No no no no no no no no no no no no. No o n o no no no no 



Keep it Old School...Keep it LOWRIDER


----------



## el chevvy

People's Choice said:


> So no rap music


 no rap, no rap, no rap.


----------



## 94capriceusaf

If it's rap gotta be a west coast artist. I remember that LA super show w/ Westside connection It was bad ass. Include @ least 1 old school artist like Zapp or Midnight star


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::rimshot:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

People's Choice said:


> So no rap music


NOPE WHY WASTE ALL THAT MONEY ON RAP MUSIC , WHEN U CAN USE THAT OVERHEAD ON OTHER STUFF TO MAKE THE SHOW BETTER ?


----------



## Title Winner 79

TTT
Can't wait! Much love to the homie Sam.


----------



## R_Cisco_O

blue jay said:


> Debbie debb. Zapp... ice cube..ramon ayala..all you need..... ETHER WAY TRADITION SO*CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...CANT W yea I say keep it old skool


----------



## ElXicano

They should get Carlos Santana, or Tierra, the origional band members of war, throw in some more old school acts that's part of the lowriding lifestyle. Yea rap has a part in it but the old school act has a better feel.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

94capriceusaf said:


> If it's rap gotta be a west coast artist. I remember that LA super show w/ Westside connection It was bad ass. Include @ least 1 old school artist like Zapp or Midnight star




It's not Zapp without Roger....Midnight Star, yup. Smokey???


----------



## blue jay

Freak it. Get DAZZA up on stage..


----------



## People's Choice

I need Spanish lessons:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

lowdude13 said:


> *WAR* would be badass go's with lowrider rides n car shows :dunno: thats my suggestion !!!!:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

People's Choice said:


> I need Spanish lessons:thumbsup:



Can you say Old Eschool-o?


----------



## People's Choice

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can you say Old Eschool-o?


QUE?


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> QUE?


:rofl:


----------



## meno97

[h=1]Tierra :rimshot::dunno::thumbsup:[/h]


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

People's Choice said:


> Hmmmm........:thumbsup:


 MY MOM REALLY DONT GO TO SHOW ANY MORE, BUT I ALWAYS WANT HER TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT ME THE DAY OF THE SHOW, ONLY WAY SHE'LL COME THROU IF THERES SOME GOOD PERFORMERS LIKE RAMON AYALA


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

This years performance was good, but you need to also have a mix of music, To please everyone for
Young to old. So bring LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA AND A BANDA SINALOENCE. ??


----------



## People's Choice

Si


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Amahury760 said:


> This years performance was good, but you need to also have a mix of music, To please everyone for
> Young to old. So bring LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA AND A BANDA SINALOENCE. ??



You can't be serious homie...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

Amahury760 said:


> This years performance was good, but you need to also have a mix of music, To please everyone for
> Young to old. So bring LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA AND A BANDA SINALOENCE. 


thats right homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

djmikethecholodj said:


> You can't be serious homie...


what do you about real music! besides bootleg cd's lol :rimshot:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> what do you about real music! besides bootleg cd's and tiko lol :rimshot:


:shocked:


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU

Amahury760 said:


> This years performance was good, but you need to also have a mix of music, To please everyone for
> Young to old. So bring LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA AND A BANDA SINALOENCE. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

The dazz band, one way


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :shocked:


lol


----------



## Amahury760

djmikethecholodj said:


> You can't be serious homie...


Very serious Homie, what you know about that. I'm not trying to take away from you playing, but some things get old. ?


----------



## Amahury760

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> what do you about real music! besides bootleg cd's lol :rimshot:


??


----------



## People's Choice

Amahury760 said:


> This years performance was good, but you need to also have a mix of music, To please everyone for
> Young to old. So bring LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA AND A BANDA SINALOENCE. 


How do you pronounce the name since I'm in the early stages of my Spanish lesson:dunno:


----------



## People's Choice

Adios


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Adios


GET THE MAQUINA DE LENGUAJE


----------



## AINT SCARED




----------



## ABRAXASS

ElXicano said:


> They should get Carlos Santana, or Tierra, the origional band members of war, throw in some more old school acts that's part of the lowriding lifestyle. Yea rap has a part in it but the old school act has a better feel.


X62, something for the adults


----------



## ABRAXASS

People's Choice said:


> How do you pronounce the name since I'm in the early stages of my Spanish lesson:dunno:


A few clubs brought out groups and performed on the show floor a few years ago. A Banda and an R&B, shit was bad ass. Didn't see it last year though.


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> GET THE MAQUINA DE LENGUAJE


WHAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!


it's like Rosetta stone


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

funk boogie oldies keep it old school this never gets old wat u talking about your probabbly not meant to be in this lowrider pedo


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> it's like Rosetta stone


HOW ABOUT YOU JUST TRANSLATE EVERYTHING FOR ME:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> HOW ABOUT YOU JUST TRANSLATE EVERYTHING FOR ME:thumbsup:


cool ya dijistes


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> cool ya dijistes


Que


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Amahury760

People's Choice said:


> How do you pronounce the name since I'm in the early stages of my Spanish lesson:dunno:


Look for them on YouTube they stay out in Tijuana but always Travel, you can also find good bandas and if they are local you might get a deal since its during the day time, Well good luck ?


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## screwed up loco

Big ups to everyone at TE always showin me the love. the last show was too turnt. between that and hitting up red cup sundays across the street after the show I almost didnt make it to work the next day :rofl:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> Big ups to everyone at TE always showin me the love. the last show was too turnt. between that and hitting up red cup sundays across the street after the show I almost didnt make it to work the next day :rofl:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

screwed up loco said:


> Big ups to everyone at TE always showin me the love. the last show was too turnt. between that and hitting up red cup sundays across the street after the show I almost didnt make it to work the next day :rofl:



It's ok, someone else would have sold oranges on the fwy...


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS L.A. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CANT WAIT


----------



## BIG LOUU

SO IS IT RAMON AYALA TIM? :rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## chicanito

djmikethecholodj said:


> You can't be serious homie...


Why not we are old school too and we also like this music. TTT for Ramon Ayala, inconparebles or Vicente Fernandez.


----------



## lowlocs13

I would say chente!!! Every vato knows a rola frm vicente!! When u come bk to tejas bring vicente fernandez. Nd a tequila!!


----------



## el guey

You cant go wrong with some Ramon Ayala in the house! TTT with Torres Empire!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

How about Willie Nelson:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Viva La Raza:rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> How about Willie Nelson:thumbsup:


 how about ramon tim you can do it i know you can . make it happen tim lot's people. bad ass singer and bad ass cars cant go wrong:rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Viva La Raza:rimshot:


YOU ARE TAKING SPANGLISH LESSONS HUUUUU:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

chicanito said:


> Why not we are old school too and we also like this music. TTT for Ramon Ayala, inconparebles or Vicente Fernandez.


X760


----------



## djmikethecholodj

chicanito said:


> Why not we are old school too and we also like this music. TTT for Ramon Ayala, inconparebles or Vicente Fernandez.



Because its a Lowrider show....not a rodeo. Confunkshun, Cameo, Barkays, Midnight Star.
You can see Ramon Ayala at San Manuel or Morongo.


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> YOU ARE TAKING SPANGLISH LESSONS HUUUUU:thumbsup:


La Bamba:thumbsup:


----------



## rudster

What's up Tim. Glad to see you guys coming back. Good luck to you all. By far the best show around.


----------



## People's Choice

rudster said:


> What's up Tim. Glad to see you guys coming back. Good luck to you all. By far the best show around.


BIG SEXY WHAT'S UP:wave:


----------



## chicanito

djmikethecholodj said:


> Because its a Lowrider show....not a rodeo. Confunkshun, Cameo, Barkays, Midnight Star.
> You can see Ramon Ayala at San Manuel or Morongo.


You are wrong this it's Chicano culture, and we are not Rodeo clowns if that what you trying to said. And those singers that you mention you can also see them at Pachanga, San Manuel Morongo too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

chicanito said:


> You are wrong this it's Chicano culture, and we are not Rodeo clowns if that what you trying to said. And those singers that you mention you can also see them at Pachanga, San Manuel Morongo too.



Aver, cuando para ir yo...I mean when.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

My brother, with all due respect, Tragos Amargos and hydraulics got nothing in common.


----------



## del toro

CORRIDOS N LOWRIDERS TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

del toro said:


> CORRIDOS N LOWRIDERS TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

chicanito said:


> You are wrong this it's Chicano culture, and we are not Rodeo clowns if that what you trying to said. And those singers that you mention you can also see them at Pachanga, San Manuel Morongo too.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bring different singers,corridors,rap and even the beach boys if possible


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bring different singers,corridors,rap and even the beach boys if possible


Might as well bring Justin Bieber


----------



## Robert =woody65=

djmikethecholodj said:


> Might as well bring Justin Bieber


lmao


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Either way, should be a good show. Ramon Ayala CDs $5


----------



## 68RIVIERA

HOW ABOUT LATIN LEGENDS, (TIERRA,EL CHICANO, MALO.) AND AVERAGE WHITE BAND.....


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB

Bring SERIO from Wachifas


----------



## djmikethecholodj

68RIVIERA said:


> HOW ABOUT LATIN LEGENDS, (TIERRA,EL CHICANO, MALO.) AND AVERAGE WHITE BAND.....



My brother, they know nothing bout that real music.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

djmikethecholodj said:


> Either way, should be a good show. Ramon Ayala CDs $5


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

Blvd kings CC will be in the house.


----------



## johnnie65

Keep it old school/ old school hip hop. Sugar hill gang, midnite star, digital underground, sirmixalot, Debbie Debb, George Clinton.


----------



## BIG LOUU

djmikethecholodj said:


> Might as well bring Justin Bieber


:roflmao::roflmao:GET ME A POSTER I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65=

johnnie65 said:


> Keep it old school/ old school hip hop. Sugar hill gang, midnite star, digital underground, sirmixalot, Debbie Debb, George Clinton.


hell yeah :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

djmikethecholodj said:


> My brother, with all due respect, Tragos Amargos and hydraulics got nothing in common.


We all due respect, not for you but for most of us we cruise we Tragos Amargos and Que me entierren cantando.


----------



## BIG LOUU

chicanito said:


> We all due respect, not for you but for most of us we cruise we Tragos Amargos and Que me entierren cantando.


TRUUUUUUUUUU:drama:


----------



## Homie Styln

The Isley Brothers / Funk-a-delic... Ohio Players if there still alive.. lol


----------



## bluebyrd86

KID FROST,LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN, MELLOW MAN ACE AND SOME MO BRENTON WOOD FO DAT AZZ!!


----------



## Homie Styln

For that Latin flair, bring back the ol'La Fania All Stars... I seen them a bunch of times at the San Jose fair grounds back in the day...


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## BIG LOUU

RAMON AYALA CAN'T GO WRONG:rimshot:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## WESTCOASTER

BIG LOUU said:


> RAMON AYALA CAN'T GO WRONG:rimshot:


X2.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj

chicanito said:


> We all due respect, not for you but for most of us we cruise we Tragos Amargos and Que me entierren cantando.



O
It's a Lowrider show.........que es lo que no entiendes.:dunno:


----------



## the209legend

Ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Amahury760

djmikethecholodj said:


> My brother, with all due respect, Tragos Amargos and hydraulics got nothing in common.


FYI. In case u didn't know the Lowrider movement has expanded world wide and now it ain't all about Latinos and African Americans, just like the different types of vehicles that enter @ the shows. There is no such thing as only traditional lowrides, now there is SUVs, lowrods, Harley's etc. so Yes corridors, Banda etc goes perfect with lowriders.


----------



## BIG LOUU

Amahury760 said:


> FYI. In case u didn't know the Lowrider movement has expanded world wide and now it ain't all about Latinos and African Americans, just like the different types of vehicles that enter @ the shows. There is no such thing as only traditional lowrides, now there is SUVs, lowrods, Harley's etc. so Yes corridors, Banda etc goes perfect with lowriders.


you are right


----------



## del toro

Amahury760 said:


> FYI. In case u didn't know the Lowrider movement has expanded world wide and now it ain't all about Latinos and African Americans, just like the different types of vehicles that enter @ the shows. There is no such thing as only traditional lowrides, now there is SUVs, lowrods, Harley's etc. so Yes corridors, Banda etc goes perfect with lowriders.


TTFT!


----------



## People's Choice

Music brings happiness to all of us.....NOW WHERE THE FLYERS AT:rant:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

djmikethecholodj said:


> O
> It's a Lowrider show.........que es lo que no entiendes.:dunno:


now the question is do you have a lowrider ? to bring to a lowrider show ? :facepalm:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Music brings happiness to all of us.....NOW WHERE THE FLYERS AT:rant:!!!!!!!!!!!


I WISH I WAS GOOD WITH THE COMPUTER IT WOULD BE DONE:banghead:


----------



## BIG LOUU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWVf_850_Wo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Amahury760

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> now the question is do you have a lowrider ? to bring to a lowrider show ? :facepalm:


Lol ??


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> I WISH I WAS GOOD WITH THE COMPUTER IT WOULD BE DONE:banghead:


Blah blah blah....:biggrin:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:roflmao:


People's Choice said:


> Blah blah blah....:biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT UP TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


TRYING TO DO IT COMING UP WITH SOME MORE IDEAS FOR THE SHOW THAT EVERYBODY IS GONNA LIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> TRYING TO DO IT COMING UP WITH SOME MORE IDEAS FOR THE SHOW THAT EVERYBODY IS GONNA LIKE:thumbsup:


WORKING ON FLYER


----------



## LoOpY

Amahury760 said:


> FYI. In case u didn't know the Lowrider movement has expanded world wide and now it ain't all about Latinos and African Americans, just like the different types of vehicles that enter @ the shows. There is no such thing as only traditional lowrides, now there is SUVs, lowrods, Harley's etc. so Yes corridors, Banda etc goes perfect with lowriders.


 *WELL SAID :thumbsup: I SAY RAMON AYALA IT IS!!! THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SHOW:thumbsup: WITH A NEW TOUCH:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## 956chevy

:thumbsup: hell ya ramon ayala at a car show


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:rimshot:


LoOpY said:


> *WELL SAID :thumbsup: I SAY RAMON AYALA IT IS!!! THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SHOW:thumbsup: WITH A NEW TOUCH:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Justin bieber too:rofl:


----------



## ncridahz

1st up Debbi Deb.... 2nd confunction.... 3rd Zap.... and final.... Dr. Dre. just my 2 pennies


----------



## ncridahz

and if not Dr. Dre then the godfather Al Green


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Christina Aguilera...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:|


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

*WELL SAID :thumbsup: I SAY RAMON AYALA IT IS!!! THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SHOW:thumbsup: WITH A NEW TOUCH:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

BIG LOUU said:


> *WELL SAID :thumbsup: I SAY RAMON AYALA IT IS!!! THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS SHOW:thumbsup: WITH A NEW TOUCH:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:*




No no no no no no.


----------



## Amahury760

djmikethecholodj said:


> YES YES YES .


FIXED???


----------



## Robert =woody65=

uffin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

I THINK JUST A FEW GOOD COVER BANDS MOST COVER BANDS PLAY ALL TYPES OF MUSIC FRM OLD SCHOOL , OLDIES ,R&B , THIS WAY EVERYONE IS HAPPY ...... Y NOT GET SOME COMEDY THATS SOMETHING YOU WONT GET AT A LRM SHOW!!!!!!:roflmao:YOU WANT FAMILY GOOD VIBE AND A PEACEFUL SHOW THIS IS WHAT KINDA ENTERTAINMENT YOU NEED .......


----------



## lilmama92336

bring holigram 2pac biggie and Marvin gaye :boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## People's Choice

WE GOT SOME MORE BIG NEWS COMING UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> WE GOT SOME MORE BIG NEWS COMING UP:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## brn2hop

ICE CUBE, TOO SHORT FUCKIT EVEN PITTBULL....:biggrin:


----------



## 68_PIMPALA




----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> ttt


BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## E-Man

Just Mix-n-Match the venue something old something new spread the performers throughout the day have and a bad ass Dj to bump a variety of jams in between. That way everyone can enjoy the concert and the car show with out having to choose between the 2. I like it all old school and rap so it should be a balance.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Osmond Brothers are doing San Manuel...


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What up Tim!!! When you dropping the Big Announcement?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

DJ LITTLE CHINO:rimshot:


----------



## lowdude13

this is awesome the Torres crew is letting us give some input on the show on what performances should play the day of this kicking ass event TTT for the Torres show Latins Finest c.c. /b.c. cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## E-Man

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~~TTMFT~~*


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## del toro

SOME BANDA, SOME NORTEÑO, CORRIDOS TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::rimshot:


----------



## JohnnyGuam

TTT


----------



## ABRAXASS

Ain't gonna lie, Ramon Ayala would be bad ass. Isn't Malo and El Chicano still performing, what about them? OG Lowrider shit right there.


----------



## BIG LOUU

del toro said:


> SOME BANDA, SOME NORTEÑO, CORRIDOS TO THE TOP!!!!


:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

ABRAXASS said:


> Ain't gonna lie, Ramon Ayala would be bad ass. Isn't Malo and El Chicano still performing, what about them? OG Lowrider shit right there.


:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## CLASSICS.69

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....TO THE TOP HAD A FIRME TIEMPO LAST YEAR LETS DO IT AGAIN....:h5:*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> WE GOT SOME MORE BIG NEWS COMING UP:thumbsup:


NEWS NEWS NEWS:dunno:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

To the top for a good show:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:happysad:


----------



## BIG LOUU

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :happysad:


:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> SO IT CHANGED TO SEPT 2nd


NO ITS STILL JULY 13th WE DON'T KNOW WHY THEY PUT THAT UP THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> NO ITS STILL JULY 13th WE DON'T KNOW WHY THEY PUT THAT UP THERE


MY BAD IT'S DELETED:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## 454SSallday

Contact info to pre reg please thx


----------



## BIG LOUU

454SSallday said:


> Contact info to pre reg please thx


_TORRES EMPIRE LA CONVENTION CENTER JULY 13TH...COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!_ 
Ladies and gentlemen boys and girl....WHAT'S UP WITH IT!!!!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IS COMING BACK AND WE WANT YOU TO BE A PART OF IT. JUST LET US KNOW WHO YOU WANT TO PERFORM AT THE SHOW AND WHO CAN MAKE THE BADDEST FLYER FOR US WE GOT A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA, SO START ON IT NOW AND ON JANUARY 1ST WE WLL ANNOUNCE THE WINNER. CONTACT ME TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT ANYTIME YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT AT 214-356-0352 CAUSE I GOT YOU....HOLLA​


----------



## 454SSallday

BIG LOUU said:


> _TORRES EMPIRE LA CONVENTION CENTER JULY 13TH...COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!_
> Ladies and gentlemen boys and girl....WHAT'S UP WITH IT!!!!!! THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IS COMING BACK AND WE WANT YOU TO BE A PART OF IT. JUST LET US KNOW WHO YOU WANT TO PERFORM AT THE SHOW AND WHO CAN MAKE THE BADDEST FLYER FOR US WE GOT A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA, SO START ON IT NOW AND ON JANUARY 1ST WE WLL ANNOUNCE THE WINNER. CONTACT ME TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT ANYTIME YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT AT 214-356-0352 CAUSE I GOT YOU....HOLLA​


appreciate it brother ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_The homie's from "OG Felony Photographics" ask me to post this:

_







_

Pretty tight! :thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## People's Choice

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _The homie's from "OG Felony Photograhics" ask me to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty tight! :thumbsup::thumbsup:_


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

uffin:


People's Choice said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

I WILL HAVE NEWS ABOUT THE SHOW TOMORROW:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> I WILL HAVE NEWS ABOUT THE SHOW TOMORROW:thumbsup:


:run::run::run::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU

nice


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I heard Confunkshun has been signed....firme.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1BADLAC

When can we register


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

uffin:


BIG LOUU said:


> nice


----------



## People's Choice

OK PEOPLE I GOT BAD NEWS RAMON AYALA WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE LA SHOW:tears: HE HAS ANOTHER SHOW PLANNED, SO NOW WHO DO YOU WANNA SEE?:dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> OK PEOPLE I GOT BAD NEWS RAMON AYALA WILL NOT BE PERFORMING AT THE LA SHOW:tears: HE HAS ANOTHER SHOW PLANNED, SO NOW WHO DO YOU WANNA SEE?:dunno:


LOS CADETES , LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA, LAS VOCES DEL RACHO.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Looking forward to this year can't wait.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:rimshot:


----------



## del toro

BIG LOUU said:


> LOS CADETES , LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA, LAS VOCES DEL RACHO.


GORGE GAMBOA, PEDRO Y MANUEL, EL CHAPO, .................


----------



## BIG LOUU

del toro said:


> GORGE GAMBOA, PEDRO Y MANUEL, EL CHAPO, .................


:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


----------



## chicanito

Carlos y Jose, Cadetes de linares, or las Voces del Rancho.


----------



## BIG LOUU

chicanito said:


> Carlos y Jose, Cadetes de linares, or las Voces del Rancho.


:yes::rimshot:


----------



## cheechaz87

Sup homies im from WA state i want to hit up a show in cali this up comeing year would u guys say this show is worth going to compaired to others :dunno:


----------



## Amahury760

cheechaz87 said:


> Sup homies im from WA state i want to hit up a show in cali this up comeing year would u guys say this show is worth going to compaired to others :dunno:


I think everyone will agree with me, this is the BEST Show in the west coast.?


----------



## Amahury760

BIG LOUU said:


> LOS CADETES , LOS INCOMPARABLES DE TIJUANA, LAS VOCES DEL RACHO.


Hell yeah, you know how it is. ?


----------



## BIG LOUU

Amahury760 said:


> Hell yeah, you know how it is. 


:yes::rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU

cheechaz87 said:


> Sup homies im from WA state i want to hit up a show in cali this up comeing year would u guys say this show is worth going to compaired to others :dunno:


THIS IS THE LA SUPER SHOW


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## CLASSICS.69




----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

lilmama92336 said:


> bring holigram 2pac biggie and Marvin gaye :boink:


x2 2pac hologram :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

Can't wait for the next show


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> Can't wait for the next show


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

djmikethecholodj said:


> O
> It's a Lowrider show.........que es lo que no entiendes.:dunno:


I WAS AT A RODEO TADAY IN LAKEWOOD THE DJ WAS PLAYING RAMON AYALA AND MORE:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

BIG LOUU said:


> I WAS AT A RODEO TADAY IN LAKEWOOD THE DJ WAS PLAYING RAMON AYALA AND MORE:rimshot:




You shoulda thrown a rock at the vato...:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Amahury760

djmikethecholodj said:


> You shoulda thrown a rock at ME vato...:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


FIXED


----------



## BIG LOUU

djmikethecholodj said:


> You shoulda thrown a rock at the vato...:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## chopp64

How much are vendor spots new brand bout to hitt tha streets !


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## chopp64

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## CREEPIN

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::rimshot:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Flyer is nice:cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~:thumbsup:*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

When can we start pre reg
Mandatory DELEGATION CEN CAL


----------



## People's Choice

ricks-94 caddy said:


> When can we start pre reg
> Mandatory DELEGATION CEN CAL


It will be around January:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT UP TIM NO MORE GOOD NEWS


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:h5:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIM NO MORE GOOD NEWS


YOU JUST DON'T KNOW BUT HOPEFULLY I WILL BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW SOMETHING AFTER THE HOLIDAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> YOU JUST DON'T KNOW BUT HOPEFULLY I WILL BE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW SOMETHING AFTER THE HOLIDAYS:thumbsup:


SOUNDS GOOD TIM HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> SOUNDS GOOD TIM HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAYS:thumbsup:


YOU TOO BIG LOUU!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

People's Choice said:


> It will be around January:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## BIG BOPPER

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:nicoderm: WE'LL BE THUR!!!







:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: WE'LL BE THUR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Great show last year...I will definitely be there again this year.


----------



## BIG LOUU

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:


helll yea will be flyin over for this show :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

BIG BOPPER said:


> helll yea will be flyin over for this show :thumbsup:


cool see you here


----------



## eastbay_drop

I took my mini truck out there last year, great show, will be heading down there this year with a coupe cars


----------



## GRodriguez

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:


----------



## rolldawg213

*we're ready for this super show :biggrin:*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Can't wait for this one


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER

BIG LOUU said:


> cool see you here


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


hit me up beer time:run:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

BIG LOUU said:


> hit me up beer time:run:


u know it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr beefy

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

BTTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

HELL YEAHHH NO SLACN THIS YEAR BIG TYMERZ C.C SGV WE PUTN SUM CARS N THE SHOW AN HOPP THIS YEAR WE READY NOW MY BOYZ


----------



## BIG.JOHN

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr beefy

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Looking forward to this year can't wait


----------



## Bird

Happy New Year Tim, Sam and to all the rest of the Torres staff! Looking forward to 2014!!


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> Happy New Year Tim, Sam and to all the rest of the Torres staff! Looking forward to 2014!!


SAME TO YOU AND THE REST OF JUDGING CREW YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST AND WE GONNA DO IT BIG IN 2014!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT CAN'T WAIT 2014 !!!


----------



## ncridahz

Cant wait for this show


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:NEW UP DATES YET TIM ?


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:NEW UP DATES YET TIM ?


I'm waiting on a couple of things before I can say something but it will be big and I will start registration hopefully this month:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> I'm waiting on a couple of things before I can say something but it will be big and I will start registration hopefully this month:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> I'm waiting on a couple of things before I can say something but it will be big and I will start registration hopefully this month:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> I'm waiting on a couple of things before I can say something but it will be big and I will start registration hopefully this month:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> SAME TO YOU AND THE REST OF JUDGING CREW YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST AND WE GONNA DO IT BIG IN 2014!!!!!


ttt


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

People's Choice said:


> I'm waiting on a couple of things before I can say something but it will be big and I will start registration hopefully this month:thumbsup:


Nice!!  can't wait.


----------



## mexhika

Happy New Year Mexhikas Cant waite till June


----------



## mexhika

People's Choice said:


> Thanks for the suggestion:thumbsup:


I can bring Aztec Dancers ? 626_8203563 Danza Mexhika de LoS Angeles CalifasAztlan


----------



## eddieflores78

UNIDOS CC will be In he house strong as always...... Cant wait to Register.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Info Number! _:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> I can bring Aztec Dancers ? 626_8203563 Danza Mexhika de LoS Angeles CalifasAztlan


Ttt For LoS Angeles Super Show


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be there once again


----------



## djcrime

LETS SEE.... OLD SCHOOL ARTISTSWILL BE WAY BETTER GOES WITH VIBE....BUT RAMON AYALA WILL HIT.. DONT GO DEEP ON SPANISH..NOT EVERYONE SPEAKS IT OR UNDERSTANDS IT..LOL ITS A LOWRIDER SHOW NOT A BIG CONCERT... JUST FEEL THE VIBE...!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

lowdude13 said:


> *WAR* would be badass go's with lowrider rides n car shows :dunno: thats my suggestion !!!!:thumbsup:


yea buddy!....:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## Sporty67

I know ha


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## relax63

BIG LOUU said:


>


Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:


----------



## CLASSICS.69

WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE ONCE AGAIN.....TO THE TOP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

THE BIG M WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> I can bring Aztec Dancers ? 626_8203563 Danza Mexhika de LoS Angeles CalifasAztlan


Ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New Info Number! _:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Mmmmhhhhmm


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Morning bump !!


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG.JOHN

:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

back to the top


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## gema68

WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## gema68

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIG.JOHN

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## People's Choice

Just letting everybody know that I will be putting up the registration in a couple of days and I will have more info about the show also:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Cool


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## oldtown63

How much is it to reg a car? And do you move in sat or Sunday morning thanks


----------



## ray-13

:run: can't wait.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69

:h5:*TO THE TOP.....WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN.....






*


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Ready 2 pre reg


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ready for this


----------



## Blue_moon69

ready for another one


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT UP TIM LETS DO THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:run:


----------



## RI82REGAL

:h5: CANT WAIT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

SS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

Sam, I'm finally ready this year..


----------



## People's Choice

May I have your attention please the Torres Empire website was hacked so what I'm gonna do is if you want a registration for the show on July 13th send me your email by text or [email protected] and I will send it over to you. Hopefully we will have the website up by this week but if not I got you:thumbsup:HOLLLA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

People's Choice said:


> May I have your attention please the Torres Empire website was hacked so what I'm gonna do is if you want a registration for the show on July 13th send me your email by text or [email protected] and I will send it over to you. Hopefully we will have the website up by this week but if not I got you:thumbsup:HOLLLA!!!!!!!!


[email protected] Thanks,, Adam


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

People's Choice said:


> May I have your attention please the Torres Empire website was hacked so what I'm gonna do is if you want a registration for the show on July 13th send me your email by text or [email protected] and I will send it over to you. Hopefully we will have the website up by this week but if not I got you:thumbsup:HOLLLA!!!!!!!!




Sorry to hear that carnal...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

People's Choice said:


> May I have your attention please the Torres Empire website was hacked so what I'm gonna do is if you want a registration for the show on July 13th send me your email by text or [email protected] and I will send it over to you. Hopefully we will have the website up by this week but if not I got you:thumbsup:HOLLLA!!!!!!!!


Just sent u my email thanks Tim


----------



## BIGJ77MC

People's Choice said:


> May I have your attention please the Torres Empire website was hacked so what I'm gonna do is if you want a registration for the show on July 13th send me your email by text or [email protected] and I will send it over to you. Hopefully we will have the website up by this week but if not I got you:thumbsup:HOLLLA!!!!!!!!


Email sent


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIG LOUU

THANK'S TIM YOU THE MANNNNNNNNNNN:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Thanks Tim.....got the forms we will be there
DELEGATION CEN CAL


----------



## People's Choice

To everybody that got the registration we wanna thank you for making this show happen:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13

Email sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> To everybody that got the registration we wanna thank you for making this show happen:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOP2

at BIG LOUU DID YOU GET YOUR PREREG FORM FROM THE EMAIL BRO


----------



## SNOOP2

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


 DID YOU GET YOUR FORM BRO PREREG FOR SHOW VIA EMAIL


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

SNOOP2 said:


> DID YOU GET YOUR FORM BRO PREREG FOR SHOW VIA EMAIL


YES SIR I PRINTED EXTRAS IF YOU NEED I'M IN GARDENA


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run::run::run:


----------



## Sporty67




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Thanks Tim, 
STREETSTYLE will be submitting there pre regs.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:


----------



## People's Choice

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Thanks Tim,
> STREETSTYLE will be submitting there pre regs.


No problem homie:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I am going to make the trip to this show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## ray-13

Thanks for the email... pre reg sent out.. can't wait.. Latin World c.c will be there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## del toro

BIG LOUU said:


>


BIG BUMP TO THE TOP!


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## ncridahz

Who's performing at the show.... Can't wait for this show


----------



## People's Choice

ncridahz said:


> Who's performing at the show.... Can't wait for this show


Still working on it:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Still working on it:thumbsup:


:run::run:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## CLASSICS.69

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## ray-13

:inout: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13

BIG LOUU said:


>


bump


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run::run:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

LAST DAY TO REG???????


----------



## People's Choice

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> LAST DAY TO REG???????


June 29th:thumbsup:


----------



## Oldschool87

When should we be hearing something back if we already pre reg?


----------



## BIG LOUU

OUR PREE REG WILL BE SENT OUT THIS WEEK:run::run::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU

I HAVE EXTRA COPIES IF SOME ONE WANTS SOME :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Just to let everybody know that you can now go to the website torresempire.com and download the registration or you can still hit me and I can send it to you and when I receive the pre reg I will personally contact you:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

We be there


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup: JUST SENT MY PRE REG IN....ALWAYS A BOMB ASS SHOW....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:h5:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

THX


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## CLASSICS.69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

We be there with a new look:yes:


----------



## Bird

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

THANKS TIM NICE TALKING TO YOU YESTERDAY :thumbsup: BACK TO THE TOP:run:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> THANKS TIM NICE TALKING TO YOU YESTERDAY :thumbsup: BACK TO THE TOP:run:


ANYTIME BIG LOUU:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> We be there with a new look:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Ortiz

Joe Bataan


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Chucky-818

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU

L A SUPER SUPER SHOW:run:


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

What's the car entry fee? And when can u start to pre reg?


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

johnnie65 said:


> What's the car entry fee? And when can u start to pre reg?


You can go to torresempire.com or email [email protected] for more info:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## waytoofonky

Hell yea!


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> You can go to torresempire.com or email [email protected] for more info:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

bttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> bttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## CJAY

Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT!


REGISTERED AND READY TO ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Serna

Will be there. Great show.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt,good show to be


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## CLASSICS.69

TO THE TOP........


----------



## johnnie65

Blvd kings should be there this year.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ cotton kandy...:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

Just to let you know that you can go to torresempire.com to register or download the registration and send it in:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Blue_moon69

:angel:


----------



## People's Choice

WE DO NOT HAVE PEOPLE FROM TORRES EMPIRE COLLECTING OR HANDING OUT REGISTRTION ANYWHERE YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM OR EMAIL ME [email protected] TO GET REGISTRATION FORMS IF YOU DO GET THESE FORMS FROM PEOPLE WHO SAY THEY ARE WITH TORRES EMPIRE DO NOT GIVE THEM ANY MONEY FOR REGISTRTION OR BELIEVE IN WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT THEY CAN GET YOU DISCOUNTS OR SOME KIND OF HOOKUP. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT ANYTIME AND PLEASE SEND IN YOUR REGISTRATION DON'T HAND IT TO SOMEBODY SAYING THAT THEY ARE TORRES EMPIRE. THANK YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Cool


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> WE DO NOT HAVE PEOPLE FROM TORRES EMPIRE COLLECTING OR HANDING OUT REGISTRTION ANYWHERE YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM OR EMAIL ME [email protected] TO GET REGISTRATION FORMS IF YOU DO GET THESE FORMS FROM PEOPLE WHO SAY THEY ARE WITH TORRES EMPIRE DO NOT GIVE THEM ANY MONEY FOR REGISTRTION OR BELIEVE IN WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT THEY CAN GET YOU DISCOUNTS OR SOME KIND OF HOOKUP. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME AT ANYTIME AND PLEASE SEND IN YOUR REGISTRATION DON'T HAND IT TO SOMEBODY SAYING THAT THEY ARE TORRES EMPIRE. THANK YOU:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:IS IT JULY YET


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Just to let you know that you can go to torresempire.com to register or download the registration and send it in:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## stubborn4life

Because Chicano Rappers aren't Mexican right?


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt


----------



## visionquest23

Nice


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## 64Rag

This is the show of the year.


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP....​LA....


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

YEAP SHOW OF THE YEAR


----------



## CLASSICS.69

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave::nicoderm:


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

We need some spots Six?:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> We need some spots Six?:biggrin:


:run:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!_


----------



## felix96

when will move in be


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

WILL BE THE HOUSE AGAIN THIS YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## RagDuece

LATIN LIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:h5:


----------



## STYLECC61

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:worship:Torres show


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt


----------



## LoOpY

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

bttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## 90lowrider

2013


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## 64Rag

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

GOING DOWN FRESNO SUPER SHOW APRIL 27TH 2014!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## plumjuc




----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

This is the show of the year.


----------



## BIG LOUU

64Rag said:


> This is the show of the year.


:yes:YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## DriveBye213

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:h5:


----------



## johnnie65

Can't wait to make this trip and first time to this show.


----------



## BIG LOUU

johnnie65 said:


> Can't wait to make this trip and first time to this show.


WELL WORTH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


BIG LOUU said:


> WELL WORTH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

I'm sure it is. Should have about 5 or 6 cars there.


----------



## BIG LOUU

johnnie65 said:


> I'm sure it is. Should have about 5 or 6 cars there.


KOOL SEE YOU THERE JOHNNIE:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:wave::wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


Robert =woody65= said:


> :wave::wave:


----------



## johnnie65

BIG LOUU said:


> KOOL SEE YOU THERE JOHNNIE:thumbsup:




Hopefully meet all these names I BS here on layitlow.


----------



## 64Rag

This is the show of year


----------



## BIG LOUU

johnnie65 said:


> Hopefully meet all these names I BS here on layitlow.


YOU CAN'T MISSMY CARSTOP BY:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

64Rag said:


> This is the show of year


YESSSSSSSSS SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump bump


----------



## Bird

Get your registrations in!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

TTT for Torres empire 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*TTT*_


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## lowdude13

Bird said:


> Get your registrations in!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

WE ARE IN :run:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## torresempire

*WASSSS UP HOMIES?? BOY O BOY O BOY WE HAVE SOME BIG THINGS GOING ON THIS YEAR WHO'S COMING!!!!!!!!ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS WE WILL BE SOLD!!!!!!!OUT!!!!! DONT DELAY GO AND PRE REG TODAY !!!!!! AND WE WILL ALSO BE SOLD OUT IN TICKETS SALES SO DONT DELAY GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL TIM WALLS AT 214-356-0352 ** ''**TORRES EMPIRE ''COME GET YOU SOME''*:sprint:


BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Waiting on My confirmations :yes:


----------



## torresempire

RIGHT ON ESE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## torresempire

torresempire said:


> *WASSSS UP HOMIES?? BOY O BOY O BOY WE HAVE SOME BIG THINGS GOING ON THIS YEAR WHO'S COMING!!!!!!!!ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS WE WILL BE SOLD!!!!!!!OUT!!!!! DONT DELAY GO AND PRE REG TODAY !!!!!! AND WE WILL ALSO BE SOLD OUT IN TICKETS SALES SO DONT DELAY GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL TIM WALLS AT 214-356-0352 ** ''**TORRES EMPIRE ''COME GET YOU SOME''*:sprint:


:sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint:


----------



## Title Winner 79

torresempire said:


> :sprint::sprint::sprint::sprint:


 Whats up Sam! Cant wait for another bad ass show! TTT -Little Manuel


----------



## BIG LOUU

torresempire said:


> *WASSSS UP HOMIES?? BOY O BOY O BOY WE HAVE SOME BIG THINGS GOING ON THIS YEAR WHO'S COMING!!!!!!!!ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS WE WILL BE SOLD!!!!!!!OUT!!!!! DONT DELAY GO AND PRE REG TODAY !!!!!! AND WE WILL ALSO BE SOLD OUT IN TICKETS SALES SO DONT DELAY GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL TIM WALLS AT 214-356-0352 **''**TORRES EMPIRE ''COME GET YOU SOME''*:sprint:


HOW MUCH ROOM IS LEFT


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

torresempire said:


> RIGHT ON ESE!!!!:thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

torresempire said:


> RIGHT ON ESE!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Taken two car My self:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> Taken two car My self:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> Taken two car My self:biggrin:


RIGHT ON WOODY :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

hell razer said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up BIG LOUU HOW U DOING CARNAL


----------



## BIG LOUU

hell razer said:


> What's up BIG LOUU HOW U DOING CARNAL


DOING GOOD GEORGE HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAM


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> RIGHT ON WOODY :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

hell razer said:


> TTT


whats up George :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


DID YOU GET CONFIRMATION YET


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> DID YOU GET CONFIRMATION YET


not yet:nosad:


----------



## hell razer

BIG LOUU said:


> DOING GOOD GEORGE HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAM


Doing good carnal the kids are getting big carnal but we're doing good brother gracias


----------



## hell razer

Robert =woody65= said:


> whats up George :wave:


What's up Robert how u doing. Carnal


----------



## oldtown63

Can We still pre reg?


----------



## torresempire

oldtown63 said:


> Can We still pre reg?


YES!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

torresempire said:


> YES!!!


what up sam:wave:


----------



## torresempire

BIG LOUU said:


> what up sam:wave:


WASSSS UP HOMIE I SEE YOU READY FOR THE SHOW YOU WILL NOT BE LET DOWN HOMIE THIS WILL BE A BAD ASS SHOW HOMIE!!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

hell razer said:


> What's up Robert how u doing. Carnal


everything is Good bro,hope to see you back in action on The boulevar:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:|


----------



## BIG LOUU

GOOD TALKING TO YOU YESTERDAY TIM :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIG LOUU said:


> GOOD TALKING TO YOU YESTERDAY TIM :thumbsup:


_This one's for you Big Louu! _uffin:










_I shot this at the Lowrider Magazine Az Supershow....._


----------



## hell razer

Robert =woody65= said:


> everything is Good bro,hope to see you back in action on The boulevar:yes:


Yes sir. I'm trying to get my car back up and tuning bro 
I don't have the blazer no more carnal I traded it for a cutlass


----------



## DIPN714

is pay out bigger this year in da hop;;dpr


----------



## BIG LOUU

NICE THANK'S


----------



## Robert =woody65=

hell razer said:


> Yes sir. I'm trying to get my car back up and tuning bro
> I don't have the blazer no more carnal I traded it for a cutlass


cool hit me up when you ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I cant wait for My confirmations :naughty:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> I cant wait for My confirmations :naughty:


YOU DON'T HAVE IT YET:naughty:


----------



## oldtown63

Is there parking for trailers? Does any1 know :dunno: first time attending this show


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

were I could get a pre reg


----------



## BIG LOUU

Chucky-818 said:


> were I could get a pre reg


SEND A PM TO TIM HE CAN EMAIL IT OR IF YOU HAVE FAX I CAN FAX IT OVER TO YOU


----------



## rolldawg213

*Straight TTMFT*


----------



## Chucky-818

BIG LOUU said:


> SEND A PM TO TIM HE CAN EMAIL IT OR IF YOU HAVE FAX I CAN FAX IT OVER TO YOU


818 705 8248 attention Alex thank u


----------



## lowdude13

:run:nice show...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Posting this up because we all love lowriders and its fun to see our fellow brothers works of arts.... _uffin:


----------



## Ralph B presents

Save the date!


----------



## BIG LOUU

Chucky-818 said:


> 818 705 8248 attention Alex thank u


CHECK YOUR FAX CHUCKY LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT IT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## torresempire

oldtown63 said:


> Is there parking for trailers? Does any1 know :dunno: first time attending this show


yes there is homie it's your first time then your in for a bad ass show homie you can see a lot of our shows on YouTube search torresempire See you there ESE :h5:


----------



## torresempire

BIG LOUU said:


> SEND A PM TO TIM HE CAN EMAIL IT OR IF YOU HAVE FAX I CAN FAX IT OVER TO YOU


THANKS FOR YOUR HELP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## torresempire

rolldawg213 said:


> *Straight TTMFT*


semon ESE ttmft:h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU

torresempire said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP HOMIE!!!!


NO PROBLEM SAM:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run::run::run:


----------



## hell razer

BTTT


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Bump for the homies!


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

SUPER SHOW


----------



## BIGJ77MC

torresempire said:


> yes there is homie it's your first time then your in for a bad ass show homie you can see a lot of our shows on YouTube search torresempire See you there ESE :h5:


Pm sent


----------



## Chucky-818

Tmf


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

Still waiting:yessad:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> Still waiting:yessad:[/QUOTE WHAT HAPPEN TIM


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

Robert =woody65= said:


> Still waiting:yessad:


I sent it out weeks ago but you in don't worry I gotcha:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

This is to Peoples Choice and Torres Empire. PM sent but haven't gotten a response. Help please


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> I sent it out weeks ago but you in don't worry I gotcha:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::run::run::run::run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Paypal n prereg already ttt matter of min n im in


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_TTT! For the Homie's!!!!!_


----------



## BIG LOUU

:h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

People's Choice said:


> I sent it out weeks ago but you in don't worry I gotcha:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup::run::run::run::run:


:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## People's Choice

BIGJ77MC said:


> This is to Peoples Choice and Torres Empire. PM sent but haven't gotten a response. Help please


Just call me and I can help you 214-356-0352:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

BIGJ77MC said:


> This is to Peoples Choice and Torres Empire. PM sent but haven't gotten a response. Help please


Is it because James and his wife are no longer working for EL SEÑOR TORTES?????? What a shame.


----------



## chicanito

BIGJ77MC said:


> This is to Peoples Choice and Torres Empire. PM sent but haven't gotten a response. Help please


Is it because James and his wife are no longer working for EL SEÑOR TORRES?????? What a shame.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:WHAT UP TIM


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:WHAT UP TIM


MY HOMIE BIG LOU:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

People's Choice said:


> Just call me and I can help you 214-356-0352:thumbsup:



Thx I'll call u tomorrow


----------



## BIG LOUU

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> MY HOMIE BIG LOU:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

This is the real supershow of the year. Very hard to compete with this one.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## BIG LOUU

64Rag said:


> This is the real supershow of the year. Very hard to compete with this one.


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE


:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

People's Choice said:


> :thumbsup:


Is their still spots available?


----------



## RI82REGAL

IS IT SOLD OUT YET


----------



## People's Choice

guss68imp said:


> Is their still spots available?


YES SPOTS STILL AVAILABLE:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

RI82REGAL said:


> IS IT SOLD OUT YET


GETTING CLOSE:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

We getting Ramon Ayala in LA?


----------



## BIG LOUU

81cutty'elite' said:


> We getting Ramon Ayala in LA?


I HOPE SO I SEE TEXAS IS GETTING HIM:banghead:


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRY LOS CADETES DE LINARES


----------



## chicanito

81cutty'elite' said:


> We getting Ramon Ayala in LA?


Nop you might get the guys that play the music at the Paisas Restaurant. Lol.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Looks like lowriderstylecarclub.com is covering this show. Please anyone pm Hotel information's? _uffin:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run::run::run:SUPERRRRRRRRRRRRR SHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## STREETRIDERSCC

Hopefully they dont have no bs corrido artists and shit like that. That isnt lowrider culture or chicano culture. Like in the earlier posts keep it old school/west coast artists. Last year was RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY that was a bad ass performance and BONE THUGS N HARMONY was pretty coo to.


----------



## BIG LOUU

i hear people play carridos in lowriders nothing wrong that i play them all the time:dunno:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​


----------



## TRU*SA*67

MIDNIGHTVISIONCC N BROWNPRIDECC ARE IN SEE YA THERE........


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Orale


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

This is the baddest show of the year and the real supershow.


----------



## lowdude13

64Rag said:


> This is the baddest show of the year and the real supershow.


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU

64Rag said:


> This is the baddest show of the year and the real supershow.


:yes:


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## BIG LOUU

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_New updated flyer!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## hell razer

B TTT


----------



## waytoofonky

I'm hoping to make this one! TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

waytoofonky said:


> I'm hoping to make this one! TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## scrappin68

Going to be a great show.. can't wait


----------



## BIG LOUU

:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


----------



## 64Rag

The real Supershow is getting close


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

Tmft


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Can i Get a confirmation


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> Can i Get a confirmation


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## del toro

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:,,,,can the radical hoppers go first'''
BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:chuck:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wow:


Robert =woody65= said:


> :chuck:


QUE TRAES WOODY ARE YOU OK


----------



## 64Rag

Getting closer going to be off the hook. This is the supershow of the year, hands down. :bowrofl:


----------



## hellborn

i know we are a tad bit late on the flyer designing contest but we thought we would make our flyer for fun.
Flyer is far from done. (work in progress)


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## hellborn

had a good time designing this flyer.. just wish we had more time to finish it:facepalm:. Today is a very busy day. If you happen to check out the event at Angel Stadium stop by our booth. we have a 10 x 40 booth so you can't miss us. :thumbsup:

www.logostwo.com 
www.lowside.com


----------



## BIG LOUU

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Ortiz

Joe Bataan would be badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

hellborn said:


> i know we are a tad bit late on the flyer designing contest but we thought we would make our flyer for fun.
> Flyer is far from done. (work in progress)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1254330


_Sorry brother OG Felony Photographics already won the the contest. Got the phone call acouple of weeks ago._ _Already talk to People Choice on the phone. Just made the reservations to make the show and get the prize._










_Great job though!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## lowdude13

bump


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:


_
Hope to see you at the show brother...._:h5:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _
> Hope to see you at the show brother...._:h5:


yesssssssssss sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Finally Mailed out are Pre Reg forms
DELEGATION CEN CAL will be there


----------



## BIG LOUU

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Finally Mailed out are Pre Reg forms
> DELEGATION CEN CAL will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## hellborn

Wasn't worried about winning the contest just thought we would have fun and support our friends at torres empire. We will already be at the event setting up our booth like we have been for the past couple years. Good job on the flyer though. If you ever need to print your flyers let us know we can help you out. We are an official sponsor for the event. Hope to see everyone there. 

Once again good job on the flyer and winning the contest. :thumbsup:

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

hellborn said:


> Wasn't worried about winning the contest just thought we would have fun and support our friends at torres empire. We will already be at the event setting up our booth like we have been for the past couple years. Good job on the flyer though. If you ever need to print your flyers let us know we can help you out. We are an official sponsor for the event. Hope to see everyone there.
> 
> Once again good job on the flyer and winning the contest. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> www.lowside.com
> www.logostwo.com



Thanks carnal! See you there!


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

just mailed out pre-reg forms..... LA bound.....


----------



## Shortdog93

how much for vendor spot?


----------



## BIG LOUU

HardtoPlease65 said:


> just mailed out pre-reg forms..... LA bound.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Im Good lou,im just going crazy with two cars for The show:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> Im Good lou,im just going crazy with two cars for The show:thumbsup:


I'll take one


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> I'll take one


orale cool


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

*TTT!*


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​


----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## 96tein

Whens deadline for pre registry. ?


----------



## screwed up loco

little over a month to go! hno: :run:


----------



## BIG LOUU

screwed up loco said:


> little over a month to go! hno: :run:


:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One i shot at the Intimidations Arizona Car Show last night. Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography._











_TTT!_


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup: L.a.where it all goes down....


----------



## BIG LOUU

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup: L.a.where it all goes down....


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

TTT


----------



## cheechaz87

is this show better then the Vegas show? want to go to one of then just not sure witch one.


----------



## BIG LOUU

THIS IS THE LA SUPER SHOW BEST SHOW TO GO


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap

U so will be there


----------



## Chucky-818

Tmft


----------



## People's Choice

WE ARE OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 BUT WE ARE SOLD OUT NO MORE SPACES:nosad:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Best show in southern Cali... O class is ready ??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> WE ARE OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 BUT WE ARE SOLD OUT NO MORE SPACES:nosad:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

cheechaz87 said:


> is this show better then the Vegas show? want to go to one of then just not sure witch one.


both shows are Good,go to both


----------



## Robert =woody65=

People's Choice said:


> WE ARE OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 BUT WE ARE SOLD OUT NO MORE SPACES:nosad:


when do i Get My confirmations


----------



## 96tein

People's Choice said:


> WE ARE OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 BUT WE ARE SOLD OUT NO MORE SPACES:nosad:


Even for bikes (bicycles)


----------



## People's Choice

96tein said:


> Even for bikes (bicycles)


Even for bikes:nosad:


----------



## impalaish63

Yes waiting on my confirmation how do I get that?


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> when do i Get My confirmations


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag

This is the biggest and baddest show in California


----------



## Blue_moon69

Thanks Tim


----------



## People's Choice

Blue_moon69 said:


> Thanks Tim
> View attachment 1275770


No problem:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

People's Choice said:


> Even for bikes:nosad:


Fuuuuuckkk well that suCks.


----------



## BIG LOUU

WE ARE IN


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Chucky-818

Hopefully my car is ready


----------



## BIG LOUU

Chucky-818 said:


> Hopefully my car is ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BIG LOUU said:


> THIS IS THE LA SUPER SHOW BEST SHOW TO GO


YES SIR


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BIG LOUU said:


>


----------



## ALCATRAZ

Does anyone know what is the price for spectators? And are there places where pre-sales/discount tickets are available?


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:WHAT UP TIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YOU READY


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Robert =woody65=

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## lrocky2003

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## People's Choice

If you need electricity PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE contact me BEFORE JUNE 29th right now the cost of electricity is 115.00 and I can give you the info that you need, but if you wait and do it after the 29th it will be 173.00 so please contact me so I can give you the info:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

ALCATRAZ said:


> Does anyone know what is the price for spectators? And are there places where pre-sales/discount tickets are available?


Go to torresempire.com kids 10 and under are free online it's 20.00 but the day of the show it's 30.00:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave::wave:


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

To get your electricity for the show go to www.edlen.com event #074095LA for the discount rate of 115.00 before JUNE 29th if you need more info contact me at anytime for any questions:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Hey tim can you email me The confirmations, And are we going to take The cars inn on saturday? Thanks here is My number if any questions 310-420-4173


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

Robert =woody65= said:


> Hey tim can you email me The confirmations, And are we going to take The cars inn on saturday? Thanks here is My number if any questions 310-420-4173


Bet that I got you no problems I will send over the info for your club and I will still keep looking for your confirmation:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

People's Choice said:


> Bet that I got you no problems I will send over the info for your club and I will still keep looking for your confirmation:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

anyone know of any cruise spots thursday or friday before the show?


----------



## People's Choice

People's Choice said:


> To get your electricity for the show go to www.edlen.com event #074095LA for the discount rate of 115.00 before JUNE 29th if you need more info contact me at anytime for any questions:thumbsup:


JUNE 29th IS THE DEADLINE FOR DISCOUNT ON ELECTRICITY GO TO WWW.EDLEN.COM EVENT#074095LA:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## People's Choice

People's Choice said:


> JUNE 29th IS THE DEADLINE FOR DISCOUNT ON ELECTRICITY GO TO WWW.EDLEN.COM EVENT#074095LA:thumbsup:


Don't forget about the electricity:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

Robert =woody65= said:


> Hey tim can you email me The confirmations, And are we going to take The cars inn on saturday? Thanks here is My number if any questions 310-420-4173


:thumbsup:MEE TOO!!!


----------



## STYLECC61




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

STYLECC61 said:


>


----------



## cheechaz87

What are the hours of the show? anyone know ?


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

Got my spot... Making my come back Sam.. See you nxt month...


----------



## screwed up loco

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 1288626
> View attachment 1288634
> View attachment 1288642
> 
> 
> Got my spot... Making my come back Sam.. See you nxt month...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS L.A & UNIDOS L.V WILL BE THERE


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3


----------



## 64Rag

It's getting close to one of the baddest show's around. Can't wait for this one, the best of the best come out for this show.


----------



## BIG LOUU

64Rag said:


> It's getting close to one of the baddest show's around. Can't wait for this one, the best of the best come out for this show.


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Kiloz

Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB



Order at: [URL="http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLBM"]http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB
[/URL]
Buy a limited edition lowrider bicycle shirt. This is an exclusive shirt, designed by the one and only "Kiloz Oner of the Universal Zulu Nation." The bicycle feature on the shirt was the first bicycle ever to grace the cover of Lowrider Bicycle Magazine in Winter of 1993. Danny Galvez was the original owner and builder of the bicycle, until 1995 when the bicycle was sold to a clothing shop in Japan and never seen again. There are only 50 shirts available, so get yours today before we run out!!!
https://www.facebook.com/LowriderBicycleMagazine

Order at: [URL="http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLBM"]http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB








Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB








Order at: http://teespring.com/ClaimJumperLRB[/URL]​


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## pimp slap

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_TTT!_


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## People's Choice

People's Choice said:


> To get your electricity for the show go to www.edlen.com event #074095LA for the discount rate of 115.00 before JUNE 29th if you need more info contact me at anytime for any questions:thumbsup:


DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE ELECTRICITY:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

DON'T FORGET THE ELECTRICITY RIGHT TIM:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## screwed up loco

Heard the commercial for it on KDAY yesterday. Sounds good. Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

DON'T FORGET THE ELECTRICITY RIGHT TIM:thumbsup:​


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> DON'T FORGET THE ELECTRICITY RIGHT TIM:thumbsup:​


BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## black87olds

My name is Eric from KLIQUE Lv if anyone is not going to make the show I'll buy there entry thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LOOKING FOR 1 ENTRY IF SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT....CALL ME 626-675-3536 DAVID THANKS


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Showtime! 12pm - 6pm!


----------



## BIG LOUU

ALTERED ONES said:


> LOOKING FOR 1 ENTRY IF SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT....CALL ME 626-675-3536 DAVID THANKS


WHAT UP DAVID:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

What time is the roll in on Friday. And Saturday ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## People's Choice

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> What time is the roll in on Friday. And Saturday ?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


2pm-7pm Friday and 8am-6pm Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## ray-13

:h5: 14 days left . ... !!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex

We are in After missing it last year we want to thank Torres Empire for letting us be part of this event. Krazy Kutting taking our Products for everyone in the L.A.Area. going o be a great show we haven't stopped rushing things for a lot of badass rides that are re vamping for this show. I am excited to get their here are some of the things we will have for everyone please pass the word on we would appreciate the help.
Come by and Order your custom show stands

Custom steering wheels we can make how ever you want it

Stock arms ready to go day of show

Order your plaques from the guys getting the job done 

Engine parts engraved ready to go


A lot of bike parts for you or your kids as well as pedal car parts


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## screwed up loco

:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## xtremexb

Is there anywhere local that spectators can buy tickets before day of?


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Roll In: 2pm-7pm Friday and 8am-6pm Saturday

Updated Flyer:


----------



## Blue_moon69

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

elco ready


----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

TTT I love doing this show every year much respect to the homie Sam!


----------



## lowdude13

LOOKING FOR  CAR OR BIKES ENTRY IF SOMEONE CAN HELP ME OUT....CALL ME (951)312-6536 FOR CAR OR BIKES THANKS YOU


----------



## mexhika

Suave


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:nosad:


----------



## BIG LOUU

Robert =woody65= said:


> :nosad:


no que woody :biggrin::run::run:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## Ethan61

MC Magic, Juicy J, Mc Pancho ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!! WHAT A JOKE!!! YOU WHERE BETTER OFF GET A DJ!!!!!

IT'S BAD ENOUGH THAT I HAVE TO HEAR THIS CRAP AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

Ethan61 said:


> MC Magic, Juicy J, Mc Pancho ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!! WHAT A JOKE!!! YOU WHERE BETTER OFF GET A DJ!!!!!
> 
> IT'S BAD ENOUGH THAT I HAVE TO HEAR THIS CRAP AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## 64Rag

Next week the biggest and baddest show is going down at the LA convention center. Where the best meet to compete.


----------



## screwed up loco

and a badass bikini contest :tongue:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW!!


----------



## 64Rag

Get ready for the baddest show on the west coast. It's going down this coming weekend L.A. convention center.


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE
TTT


----------



## mandoemex

Krazy Kutting is Packed up and ready to go, See you all this weekend. Please stop by our Booth and order your Plaque or Pendants.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

Ethan61 said:


> MC Magic, Juicy J, Mc Pancho ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!! WHAT A JOKE!!! YOU WHERE BETTER OFF GET A DJ!!!!!
> 
> IT'S BAD ENOUGH THAT I HAVE TO HEAR THIS CRAP AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## cheechaz87

Cant wait to be at this show!!! coming up from Washington, is there a lot of bad ass vendors @ this show?


----------



## BIG LOUU

cheechaz87 said:


> Cant wait to be at this show!!! coming up from Washington, is there a lot of bad ass vendors @ this show?


:yes: YESSSSSSSSSS SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Johnny562

Price for wristbands? Is it worth it?


----------



## BIG LOUU

Johnny562 said:


> Price for wristbands? Is it worth it?


:yes:


----------



## screwed up loco

Anyone tryin to pre party club Mayan cracks on Saturdays. The hip hop room is downstairs to the left of the stage. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes allowed. Right down the street from the conv ctr. Corner of Olympic and Hill. I'll be in the house :nicoderm:


----------



## cheechaz87

screwed up loco said:


> Anyone tryin to pre party club Mayan cracks on Saturdays. The hip hop room is downstairs to the left of the stage. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes allowed. Right down the street from the conv ctr. Corner of Olympic and Hill. I'll be in the house :nicoderm:


Is there a long line to get in to this club? whats the cover for it?


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ANYONE GOT A SPOT FOR THE SHOW??? THEY WANA SELL ...PM ME


----------



## screwed up loco

cheechaz87 said:


> Is there a long line to get in to this club? whats the cover for it?


its a huge club so never a long line. I think its $10 before 11, $20 after. I always go late. check out the vids on youtube to get an idea of how it is.


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## mexhika

cheechaz87 said:


> Is there a long line to get in to this club? whats the cover for it?


Yup there also La Cita on Hill across from Bunker Hill  Dope ass bar and bomb ass tacos outside


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:will b there!!!


----------



## Barba

:thumbsdown: REMEMBER SAM AND STAFF...IF IT WASNT FOR ALL OF THE LA CLUBS SUPPORTING YOU...THERE WOULDN'T BE A SHOW IN LA......:thumbsdown:.........


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

:wave:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Price for wristbands? Will they be available at move in?


----------



## Mr_Serna

Going to be a good show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13

TTT.. :worship:


----------



## chevrolet62

CHEVROLET C.C. NEED TWO SPOT IF ANY BODY NOT GOING GET AT ME 213 265 2347 ANGEL CASH IN HAND


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## screwed up loco

:run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## chev48

Leaving San Jose to LA hope to see you all out there so let's have a good show


----------



## lowdude13

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

Barba said:


> :thumbsdown: REMEMBER SAM AND STAFF...IF IT WASNT FOR ALL OF THE LA CLUBS SUPPORTING YOU...THERE WOULDN'T BE A SHOW IN LA......:thumbsdown:.........


so u guys not showing this year ?


----------



## screwed up loco

picking up my wristband at the setup tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag

Big lines already


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

64Rag said:


> Big lines already


Pics?


----------



## ROBLEDO

64Rag said:


> Big lines already


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202304278983672&set=vb.1092338435&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202304266823368&set=vb.1092338435&type=2&theater


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## DKM ATX

Please tell me Bean is going to be there?


----------



## ray-13

posted and ready for set up tomorrow. .. now time for sum beers and food.. ✌


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Post them pics


----------



## bigdogg323

Anybody know how much is it to get in???


----------



## mexhika

rolldawg213 said:


> Who needs a spot,hit me up ,we have one available


How much ?


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## chicanito

Barba said:


> :thumbsdown: REMEMBER SAM AND STAFF...IF IT WASNT FOR ALL OF THE LA CLUBS SUPPORTING YOU...THERE WOULDN'T BE A SHOW IN LA......:thumbsdown:.........


EXACTLY THANKS TO THE L. A. UP LAND, ORAGE COUNTY, 805 AREA, EAST L. A. SAN DIEGO AND ALL THE SOUTH BOUND AREA CAR CLUBS THIS SHOW WOULDN'T BE A SUCCESS.


----------



## screwed up loco

$23 online, $30 at the door. Kids 10 and under free.


----------



## Mr_Serna

Ready to head out with the homies from Aztec Image and Latin World... LA bound..


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ray-13 said:


> View attachment 1314522
> posted and ready for set up tomorrow. .. now time for sum beers and food.. ✌


looking Good Ray


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## big al 54

got wrist bands for 20 yesterday dont see again with the move in they had guys waiting better half of the day when the place was empty a few people had there rides in and where setting up but what was the hold up this happens all the time


----------



## Barba

chicanito said:


> EXACTLY THANKS TO THE L. A. UP LAND, ORAGE COUNTY, 805 AREA, EAST L. A. SAN DIEGO AND ALL THE SOUTH BOUND AREA CAR CLUBS THIS SHOW WOULDN'T BE A SUCCESS.


\

AGREED!!!!


----------



## Barba

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> so u guys not showing this year ?


NOT AT ALL!


----------



## rolldawg213

TtT


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

TtT


----------



## screwed up loco

big al 54 said:


> got wrist bands for 20 yesterday dont see again with the move in they had guys waiting better half of the day when the place was empty a few people had there rides in and where setting up but what was the hold up this happens all the time


happens all the time. must be the fire marshal or convention center security. most people know to go as early as possible to avoid that.


----------



## BIG LOUU

:run:


----------



## bostonlac

Anyone who still need a pre reg pm me your number


----------



## DETONATER

Hope everyone has a great time.. Hit me up on FaceBook or Instagram Sparkle_efx_flake for all your FLAKE needs.. TTMFT Torres Empire!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

bostonlac said:


> Anyone who still need a pre reg pm me your number


How Much?


----------



## bostonlac

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Much?


$68


----------



## johnnie65

Alot of nice pics on the Instagram.


----------



## lowdude13

latins finest already posted up :thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

Barba said:


> NOT AT ALL!


But Premier has put out nuthing but top notch rides. Worthy of this show. Wth? Either way Mr. barba, ttt to Premier cc.


----------



## Barba

805AFFILIATED said:


> But Premier has put out nuthing but top notch rides. Worthy of this show. Wth? Either way Mr. barba, ttt to Premier cc.


Thank You..truth be told,,, we wanted to attend the show.but , they need to start appreciating the lowrider community...and all of the time sweat money and effort it takes to have a car and make there show what it is....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Up to what age do kids need wrist bands



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robert =woody65=

12


----------



## bigdogg323

There's more pics posted on FB than in here :facepalm:


----------



## REYXTC

Post them pics!


----------



## wence

One Bad Creation CC


----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## wence




----------



## lowdude13

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Up to what age do kids need wrist bands
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


  ​


ABOUT US 
PLAN YOUR EVENT 
SERVICES 
EVENTS 
PRESS RELEASES 
AWARDS 
IN THE NEWS 
COMMUNITY
​[h=1]Calendar of Events[/h][h=3]Event Detail[/h]



_*Torres Empire "Car Show"*_ *Date:*7/11/2014-7/13/2014*Time::**Open to Public:*Yes*Event Type:*Consumer Show*Location:*Halls: South Hall G,G-K,H,J,K 
_Park in South Hall_*Contact:*

http://www.lacclink.com/lacclink/Events_Calendar_Detail.aspx?id=29104*Admission:*General Admission Tickets:
Free - Under 10 yrs.
$30.00 - At the Door


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Robert =woody65= said:


> 12


Thsnks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rollin73

Thx for the pics Wence! :thumbsup: keep them coming ttmft!


----------



## BIGTITO64

more pics 
everyone puts on the facebook and instragram

need them here


----------



## mvaz28

Are they selling beer?


----------



## screwed up loco

mvaz28 said:


> Are they selling beer?


x2

If not there's a liquor store up the street and also the yardhouse at LA Live. You can drink and go in and out if you have a wristband 

But if they are scanning the wristbands I dont think you can go in and out. There's a barcode. I'm not there yet. Not sure.


----------



## REYXTC

One Bad Creation cc showing strong. Nice rides


----------



## Rollin73

BIGTITO64 said:


> more pics
> everyone puts on the facebook and instragram
> 
> need them here


:yes:


----------



## johnnie65

Dream on photography has some really nice pics on IG


----------



## mexicali67

REYXTC said:


> One Bad Creation cc showing strong. Nice rides


Thanx homie!!!my carnal is a member from one bad creation


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Hope my club member got his car in in time. :x:


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Where to after the show ?


----------



## mvaz28

Lots of dope rides! Banda! But no beer!


----------



## hellborn

Some Raw photos / edited photos.

Photos By: Lowside.com
Edited By: Lowside.com
Camera : Sony Zs1 (cell phone)
Programs: CS6 Photoshop


www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com


----------



## hellborn

Some Raw photos / edited photos.

Photos By: Lowside.com
Edited By: Lowside.com
Camera : Sony Zs1 (cell phone)
Programs: CS6 Photoshop


www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com


----------



## screwed up loco

went to the liquor store to re-up on beer. you could go in and out with wristbands. great show!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79

Ok, ok.....gotta ask...wtf are these lifestyle cars doing with the "Pegasus" unicorn deal now?....


----------



## Chino_1

screwed up loco said:


> went to the liquor store to re-up on beer. you could go in and out with wristbands. great show!!!!!!!


Dry snitch


----------



## hellborn

Photo Details.
Photo Taken by: Lowside
Camera: Sony Zs1 Cell Phone
Edited by: Lowside
Software: Photoshop Cs6

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Thsnks
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

GREAT SHOW THANK'S TO ALL TORRES STAFF I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FROM ALL OUR STYLE MEMBERS . THANK'S SAM ,TIM SEE YOU NEXT YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## 1OGPana

Great show overall...quality of cars is excellent. Roll in was ok...overall in my opinion its better than Super Show...but my only complaint....
the show ran way too long.....all performances should be done by 5pm.....Awards started after 630pm...Myself and others from my club traveled from out of town...as far away as the Bay area and AZ...Most of us are not concerned with awards and would like to get going ASAP, or at least have the option to leave by 5pm. For some reason doors didnt open till close to 8pm....This needs to change. Folks have to get home, some take time off to travel and support good shows like this but need to get back home to their families and jobs. I hope the show gets their scheduled dialed in and make it a point to open the exit doors for cars that want to leave at 5pm, or I dont see myself supporting this show in the future. Just my opinion. Thank You.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

jjarez79 said:


> Ok, ok.....gotta ask...wtf are these lifestyle cars doing with the "Pegasus" unicorn deal now?....


new car club


----------



## screwed up loco

Chino_1 said:


> Dry snitch


:guns:


----------



## Kenny Powers

Barba said:


> Thank You..truth be told,,, we wanted to attend the show.but , they need to start appreciating the lowrider community...and all of the time sweat money and effort it takes to have a car and make there show what it is....


He's throwing you the fucking show. What else do you whiners want?! You were kissing the Torres ring not too long ago. What seems to be the problem now? Did he stiff you on the gardening services at his mansion or what?


----------



## Kenny Powers

jjarez79 said:


> Ok, ok.....gotta ask...wtf are these lifestyle cars doing with the "Pegasus" unicorn deal now?....


Maybe they scored a sponsorship with My Little Pony. Seems like Cartoon just can't say no to any endorsement deal these days. :rimshot:


----------



## BIGTITO64

More pics


----------



## Thriller

From pics I seen, there was not a lot of people in attendance.


----------



## MIRACLE

Seems like the shows gotten smaller each year.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

The best show of the year we had a great time thank you Torres empire crew ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Over all roll in was good and the show was very well put on can't wait till next year ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Johnny562

1OGPana said:


> Great show overall...quality of cars is excellent. Roll in was ok...overall in my opinion its better than Super Show...but my only complaint....
> *the show ran way too long.....all performances should be done by 5pm.....Awards started after 630pm*...Myself and others from my club traveled from out of town...as far away as the Bay area and AZ...Most of us are not concerned with awards and would like to get going ASAP, or at least have the option to leave by 5pm. For some reason doors didnt open till close to 8pm....This needs to change. Folks have to get home, some take time off to travel and support good shows like this but need to get back home to their families and jobs. I hope the show gets their scheduled dialed in and make it a point to open the exit doors for cars that want to leave at 5pm, or I dont see myself supporting this show in the future. Just my opinion. Thank You.


*Was there a bikini contest??? *


----------



## BIG LOUU

Great show we are gladd we have a show


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

*GREAT SHOW.... THANKS TO SAM TORRES & HIS STAFF FOR ORGANIZING THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST INDOOR SHOW:thumbsup: *


----------



## BIGTITO64

So no pics huh


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno: no pics


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## EL Presumido

Great show! LATINS FINEST CC-BC-PC HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics car club


----------



## DenzelSnipes1

Had a Great time yesterday. Thank you Torres Empire, Sam & Tim


----------



## Wicked95




----------



## Barba

Kenny Powers said:


> He's throwing you the fucking show. What else do you whiners want?! You were kissing the Torres ring not too long ago. What seems to be the problem now? Did he stiff you on the gardening services at his mansion or what?


GOT YOU HOMIE.....


----------



## 57 58 59 61

I parked on 2nd level and followed the "lobby" sign ... Ended up walking right in the carshow doors - looking down at everyone getting search and paying for tickets :dunno: .. I just walked right in .. Good thing I wasn't Al-Qaida , or a crazed fan that want to chop up Danny Trejo .... Great security - defiantly going to bring the kids next year :nono:


----------



## Marty McFly

jjarez79 said:


> Ok, ok.....gotta ask...wtf are these lifestyle cars doing with the "Pegasus" unicorn deal now?....


Those who know just know , those who don't , are looking real stupid right about now :h5:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Here you go homie's. I could'nt be there cuz my Lady was in the hospital but these are off Facebook:





















































































































































































Hope you enjoyed them.....uffin:


----------



## peterjm97

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Here you go homie's. I could'nt be there cuz my Lady was in the hospital but these are off Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed them.....uffin:


Thank you,

Don't have FB because this site is a real lowrider info site.


----------



## hellborn

Photo Details.
Photo Taken by: Lowside
Camera: Sony Zs1 (Cell Phone)
Edited by: Lowside
Software: Photoshop Cs6

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com

Raw/edited photos


----------



## hellborn

Photo Details.
Photo Taken by: Lowside
Camera: Sony Zs1 (Cell Phone)
Edited by: Lowside
Software: Photoshop Cs6

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com

Raw/edited photos

























































http://www.logostwo.com/


----------



## chevrolet62

CHEVROLET C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## mandoemex

Man this show was Krazy. We at Krazy Kutting want to thank Tim for helping us with a good location and A great experience. Quality of entries was second to None. Amount of People was Perfect. There was DJ's , and Bandas in Car club Areas. Show was Great. I will be back as many times as they'll have us. Thanks again from the Krazy Kutting Crew. No complaints from us just a lot of appreciation for what you do to make this show happen.


----------



## CPT BOY

Yup,,, PEGASUS


----------



## bigdogg323

Anybody got any pics of BLVD MADNESS new ride from ARTISTICS cc :dunno:


----------



## CPT BOY

Marty McFly said:


> Those who know just know , those who don't , are looking real stupid right about now :h5:


yes sir ... Pegasus


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Here you go homie's. I could'nt be there cuz my Lady was in the hospital but these are off Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed them.....uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## UltimatE Regal

any good pictures from the hop


----------



## People's Choice

mandoemex said:


> Man this show was Krazy. We at Krazy Kutting want to thank Tim for helping us with a good location and A great experience. Quality of entries was second to None. Amount of People was Perfect. There was DJ's , and Bandas in Car club Areas. Show was Great. I will be back as many times as they'll have us. Thanks again from the Krazy Kutting Crew. No complaints from us just a lot of appreciation for what you do to make this show happen.


No problem homie glad you enjoyed the show:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT UP TIM:wave:


----------



## impalaish63

What's up Tim where can we find out the winners of all the category's. Liked to see who won what.


----------



## impalaish63

Also had a great time at the show yesterday tell Sam and your crew thankyou


----------



## BIGTITO64

more


----------



## RichRollinCaddy

Here you guys go Blvd Madness Thee Artistics


----------



## peterjm97

RichRollinCaddy said:


> View attachment 1321473
> 
> Here you guys go Blvd Madness Thee Artistics


Whoaw!


----------



## ray-13

Good show .. had a good time..


----------



## hellborn

Photo Details.
Photo Taken by: Lowside
Camera: Sony Zs1 (Cell Phone)
Edited by: Lowside
Software: Photoshop Cs6

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com

Raw/Edited


----------



## wence




----------



## Johnny562

Marty McFly said:


> Those who know just know , those who don't , are looking real stupid right about now :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro

Lots of nice cars Hope to make it next year!!


----------



## People's Choice

BIG LOUU said:


> WHAT UP TIM:wave:


WHAT'S UP WITH IT!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

impalaish63 said:


> What's up Tim where can we find out the winners of all the category's. Liked to see who won what.


the judges got all the info:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## MIRACLE

^^^Damn thats foul especially when people are putting alot of money into the pockets of a guy that walks around with a stupid top hat. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Time for a commercial break.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Pics. Plz


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## ke miras

^^^ Complete remake. Looks good!^^^


----------



## eight1eightstyle

Ariztlan said:


> View attachment 1322066


Does anybody have more pics... Look really good.


----------



## mr beefy

MIRACLE said:


> ^^^Damn thats foul especially when people are putting alot of money into the pockets of a guy that walks around with a stupid top hat. :thumbsdown:


Thats our pappi mr Torres mr Torres fucken clowns reminds me of Liam ass cats talking about I know joe ray getting all loud at check in i want this spot ...i know mr torrrez my uncle tailered his stupid lil Williwonka top hat ......


----------



## mexhika

Thanks for the having the show.in Los homie. Since Low Rider Magazine SOLD.OUT Glad this.Brown.brother and his.family.put up the.$$$ for LOS ANGELES !!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

KEEP PUSHING SAM YOU AND YOUR STAFF ARE DOING GREAT . LIKE I SAID WE ARE GLADD SOMEONE IS DOING A SHOW IN L.A.YOU HAVE OUR SUPPORT AND HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## mr beefy

Im just mad because I no get trophy but u guys are right me so sorry im just a hater maby im crazy for not idolizing the man im with u guys good job dont mind me guys ........ thanks for bringing shows back to la I really am grateful ahya yay muchas gracias spenca spenca ..


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bulevar madness is a Bad Ass ride


----------



## hellborn

Photo Details.
Photo Taken by: Lowside
Camera: Sony Zs1 (Cell Phone)
Edited by: Lowside
Software: Photoshop Cs6

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com

Raw/edited photos


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:good show mr torres


----------



## UltimatE Regal

is there any pictures of a red 64 in the hop


----------



## johnnie65

Here u go bro


----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## DRUID

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1323298
> 
> 
> Here u go bro


Any videos? Looks like the back wheel is off the ground.


----------



## brn2ridelo

wence said:


> View attachment 1316378


thats my old glasshouse


----------



## UltimatE Regal

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1323298
> 
> 
> Here u go bro


thanks homie and is that the only Red 64 that was in the hop?


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

anymore pics of the show??


----------



## BIGTITO64

X2


----------



## El Aztec Pride

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> View attachment 1321937


:-(


----------



## djmikethecholodj

:dunno:


----------



## JustPosting

Barba said:


> Thank You..truth be told,,, we wanted to attend the show.but , they need to start appreciating the lowrider community...and all of the time sweat money and effort it takes to have a car and make there show what it is....


I dont see how this is different than any other show. clubs have protested shows for years and honestly, there are plenty of rides to replace those that do not show up. I dont really think it has the impact on the promoter that clubs think it does. I didnt see PremierCC at the show but the building was packed with nice rides. 




jjarez79 said:


> Ok, ok.....gotta ask...wtf are these lifestyle cars doing with the "Pegasus" unicorn deal now?....


no longer lifestyle members. those rides started a new club.




LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


>



personal opinion impacts you guys that much? that kind of backs up what he said. funny part is that most in Cali say the same about TX lowriders and when someone says the opposite you guys throw a fit? wtf kind of shit is that? I guess there are so many huge indoor shows that you guys dont need this one? 

yes for promoters it is about making money. seems these shows cost less than lowrider shows (other than the electricity which is not controlled by the promoter).


----------



## hellborn

Photo Details.
Photo Taken by: Lowside
Camera: Sony Zs1 (Cell Phone)
Edited by: Lowside
Software: Photoshop Cs6

www.lowside.com
www.logostwo.com


----------



## STYLECC61

*This show was the biggest and baddest show on the plane, The true super show. Thanks Sam for the love to lowriding community.*


----------



## 64Rag

STYLECC61 said:


> *This show was the biggest and baddest show on the plane, The true super show. Thanks Sam for the love to lowriding community.*


Nice meeting you bro. It was a fun weekend and your right this is the true supershow.


----------



## chicanito

When you are in line to get in to the show, so you can start getting ready to set up your ride for the show. And when you get to the spot for them to search you ride. And they tell you that you can't go in because you have a full tank. And you ask where that the saids on the flyer or in here where. And their respond o we forgot to mention that on the flyer SORRY. And I said to Torres ok cool no biggie give me my money back and I'll go home, his response no refunds. Go around the block and when it gets to 1/4 tank get back in line if you go home it's on you. I respond that that was his fault because he didn't mention that on the flyer he answer me every body makes mistakes. So he drove away on his golf car and I heard fucking cry baby's L A Clubs are some thing else's. And him and his companion starter cracking up. So if this is the way the will treat you at the Super show, I rather go to the small shows around the area.


----------



## BIGTITO64

Oh dang
that's Fucked up


----------



## mexhika

You.can't.please everyone homeboy.did.it for us not.for him.he.don't have to put a show out and.rent the convention center. Yah.it.cost to.be.the.boss but.truth.be told if.you.want.To.play.you.gots to.pay !!!  Over a great show like any show I.don't show I enjoyed it is work takes years to.valid weeks to save. And days to.prepare for one weekend but we all do.if for pthe.love of the sport. You all.know it be.back next year and new lowriders will be disappointed cuz of something not right. Well that politics that need to stay away.from the.game. See you all.next year !!!  Oh yah I RATHER HAVE A SHOW IN.MY HOME TOWN BIG BAD LOS ANGELES THAN THE.IE OC SD UP NORTH AND VEGAS. LOWRIDERS STARTED IN LOS !!!


----------



## SNOOP2

I DNT KNOW ONE SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THAT IS ALL INDOOR EVERY CAR, AND HAVE FREE JUMPERS FOR THE KIDS TOY PLAY ALL DAY .YES HE MAY HAVE SOME THINGS THAT HE NEEDS TO GET BETTER AT. BUT HA WE SPEND ALOT OF MONEY TO GO TO VEGAS EVERY YEAR, SHIT ALOT OF CLUBS HAVE TO SPLIT UP INDOOR OUT DOOR THEN PEOPLE GET BUTT HURT WITH THERE CLUB CAUSE SOME ARE IN AND SOME ARE OUT, AND ITS HELLA POLITICS AT THE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW TO EVEN WIN ANYTHING. THE SAME OLD PEOPLE WIN EVERY YEAR TO ME THIS IS A GOOD SHOW .AND PLUS LOWRIDER WANT EVEN DO A BIG SHOW IN LA ANYMORE AT ALL HAVENT EVEN TRYED


----------



## OLDCARSGARAGE

chicanito said:


> When you are in line to get in to the show, so you can start getting ready to set up your ride for the show. And when you get to the spot for them to search you ride. And they tell you that you can't go in because you have a full tank. And you ask where that the saids on the flyer or in here where. And their respond o we forgot to mention that on the flyer SORRY. And I said to Torres ok cool no biggie give me my money back and I'll go home, his response no refunds. Go around the block and when it gets to 1/4 tank get back in line if you go home it's on you. I respond that that was his fault because he didn't mention that on the flyer he answer me every body makes mistakes. So he drove away on his golf car and I heard fucking cry baby's L A Clubs are some thing else's. And him and his companion starter cracking up. So if this is the way the will treat you at the Super show, I rather go to the small shows around the area.


 NOT EVEN TAPE AROUND THE CAP? NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM IN VEGAS WITH LRM. JUST HAD TO TAPE UP THE CAP EDGE OR OVER THE CAP IF THERE WAS A FILLER NECK DOOR. IF THATS WHAT HE SAID, THAT SUCKS. YET AT THE SAME TIME, HE GETS HIT UP ALL DAY, ALL WEEK, ALL MONTH ABOUT THIS AND THAT ABOUT THE SHOW, SO PROBABLY WAS JUST A REACTIONARY COMMENT, BUT STILL A LOW BLOW, GOTS TO MAINTAIN THE PROFESSIONALISM....


----------



## Boy.HighClass

i got in with a full tank and beer they lazily searched me


----------



## chicanito

All I'm saying it's that I didn't like what he did. That's the reason I didn't show. I don't like to be treated like that. If you guys don't mind just because it's a IN DOOR SHOW we'll be my guess. And if I want to have the show in my back yard that's also my problem. I don't take shiet from any body I don't care if he has money or not. Just respect the people that it's making this happen. And I rather go to Vegas and spend the money than take shiet from any body. That's just me that's how I feel. And I'm just explaining what people ask me why I didn't took my car. And just to make it clear I did won two years a go 2nd place on my 63 Impala. So that's not the reason


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

if you been lowriding for a long time you should have known you need to be at 1/4 tank and its not up to him its the fire marshall you guys have a big ass show and yet you still find a way to cry about petty shit carry on that is all and thats on you im sure some one else took your spot since you didnt show


----------



## BIG LOUU

Boy.HighClass said:


> i got in with a full tank and beer they lazily searched me


NO DESCUBRAS:roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU

PAGE 38[h=2]







[/h]DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​


----------



## BIG LOUU

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> if you been lowriding for a long time you should have known you need to be at 1/4 tank and its not up to him its the fire marshall you guys have a big ass show and yet you still find a way to cry about petty shit carry on that is all and thats on you im sure some one else took your spot since you didnt show


[h=2]







[/h]DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​


----------



## hellborn

SOOO .... anymore photos of people hoppin


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

hellborn said:


> SOOO .... anymore photos of people hoppin
> 
> View attachment 1326122


lmfao:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## chicanito

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> if


----------



## JustPosting

chicanito said:


> When you are in line to get in to the show, so you can start getting ready to set up your ride for the show. And when you get to the spot for them to search you ride. And they tell you that you can't go in because you have a full tank. And you ask where that the saids on the flyer or in here where. And their respond o we forgot to mention that on the flyer SORRY. And I said to Torres ok cool no biggie give me my money back and I'll go home, his response no refunds. Go around the block and when it gets to 1/4 tank get back in line if you go home it's on you. I respond that that was his fault because he didn't mention that on the flyer he answer me every body makes mistakes. So he drove away on his golf car and I heard fucking cry baby's L A Clubs are some thing else's. And him and his companion starter cracking up. So if this is the way the will treat you at the Super show, I rather go to the small shows around the area.


that is a fucked up bullshit response. i would have left feeling the same way in this case. 




smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> if you been lowriding for a long time you should have known you need to be at 1/4 tank and its not up to him its the fire marshall you guys have a big ass show and yet you still find a way to cry about petty shit carry on that is all and thats on you im sure some one else took your spot since you didnt show


this is true and it was posted in this topic several times. I didnt take a car and had seen it posted here, although not everyone comes on LIL. the complaining is understandable, for many this is the only torres empire show they will attend each year and even minor issues will leave a bad impression but as someone else said.. you cannot please everyone.


----------



## 64Rag

Every show someone is going to complain if it isn't about one thing or another. It's been said over and over can't please everyone. If you don't go their will be someone else to take your spot. By far better then lowrider magazine vegas supershow.


----------



## BIG LOUU

64Rag said:


> Every show someone is going to complain if it isn't about one thing or another. It's been said over and over can't please everyone. If you don't go their will be someone else to take your spot. By far better then lowrider magazine vegas supershow.


:yes:


----------



## Johnny562

*Enough talking, post pics!!! Preferably of the hoes. *


----------



## EL RAIDER

x2


----------



## OLDCARSGARAGE




----------



## mr1987

Johnny562 said:


> *Enough talking, post pics!!! Preferably of the hoes. *


Lol 2xs


----------



## del toro

Johnny562 said:


> *Enough talking, post pics!!! Preferably of the hoes. *


TIMES FUCKEN TEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 1326322
> 
> View attachment 1326330
> 
> View attachment 1326338










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

anymore of this rag 62?


----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## hellborn

Johnny562 said:


> *Enough talking, post pics!!! Preferably of the hoes. *



YES YES YES ! :fool2::sprint:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE




----------



## KILOE

Stylistics SO LA


----------



## ABRAXASS

KILOE said:


>


What's the color on this, House of Kolors Cocoa Pearl?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

KILOE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

KILOE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V

BIG LOUU said:


> PAGE 38[h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK IT'S THE MARSHALS RULE​



Maybe a stupid question but how do they determine how much gas you have? My gauge on my 64 stopped working last year or so. Couldn't you just tell them that your gauge doesn't work?


----------



## UltimatE Regal

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Did that 4 hop at that the show


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Stylistics los ángeles had a Good time at The show


----------



## theonegodchose

Heath V said:


> Maybe a stupid question but how do they determine how much gas you have? My gauge on my 64 stopped working last year or so. Couldn't you just tell them that your gauge doesn't work?


I remember one year in San Diego they had us turn our cars on and watched the gauge work if not they had some tool to measure thru the gas tank


----------



## BIG LOUU

theonegodchose said:


> I remember one year in San Diego they had us turn our cars on and watched the gauge work if not they had some tool to measure thru the gas tank


YOU NEVER KNOW WITH THE FIRE DEPT IT'S BEST TO GO WITH 1/4 WE ALL KNOW:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaish63

Chevrolet C.C.!!!! Was in the house thanks Ancheta Workshop for this bad ass pic!!!


----------



## REYXTC

TTT for more pics


----------



## Heath V

theonegodchose said:


> I remember one year in San Diego they had us turn our cars on and watched the gauge work if not they had some tool to measure thru the gas tank


OK that makes sense.


----------



## Jcs




----------



## Robert =woody65=

Jcs said:


> View attachment 1332970
> View attachment 1332978
> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Just got this in the mail today. Yes it's official. I won the flyer design for this Event. And you know Sam and Players Choice do everything BIG! So my prize was the Heavywieght Belt for Flyer Design! Thanks so much homie's! _:thumbsup:










_This is want i want to give away for our next King of the Calles Hop Off winners! _:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

.
































Took my Impala from North Texas to Torrez Empire LA Show. Lined up next to my homie Joe with his car Kalidascope next to Homie Styln 69 Impala...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014



_​


----------



## meno97




----------



## fool2




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

hope 2015 gets better


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

I ATTENDED THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW IN THE PAST AND LIKED THE FAMILY ATMOSPHERE BOUNCE HOUSES NICE CARS .I THINK A GOOD IDEA AT THESE SHOWS WOULD BE ENTERING A FOOD EATING CONTEST OR OTHER GAMES AND HAVING CASH PRIZES FOR THE SPECTATOR OR ANYONE GOING TO THE SHOW SO ITS MORE INTERACTIVE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedycu

*TORRES SHOW*


----------



## BIG LOUU

NICE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Speedycu said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cheechaz87

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


SUPER CLEAN 63 ONE OF MY FAVS FROM THE SHOW !!!


----------



## Heath V

Great pictures!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

More pics


----------



## impalaish63

cheechaz87 said:


> SUPER CLEAN 63 ONE OF MY FAVS FROM THE SHOW !!!


Thanks Homie


----------

